# geslagene



## Chiapas

Hallo, 
wie kan mij uitleggen wat "geslagene" betekent?
Het is de beschrijving van een man en de zin zegt: "Hij had het platte voorhoofd van een *geslagene*"
Op het internet vind ik loser(EN), perdent (F), verliezer, sukelaar. Hebben verliezers als kenmerk
 een platte voorhoofd?


----------



## Suehil

Alsof iemand hem vaak op zijn kop had geslagen, misschien.


----------



## Peterdg

"Geslagene" is sowieso al geen gebruikelijk woord.

De betekenis moet afgeleid worden uit de context. En, soms moet je toegeven dat, zelfs met context, de betekenis niet éénduidig vaststaat. En dat is dan, volgens mij, eerder een tekortkoming van de auteur dan van de lezer.


----------



## bibibiben

Kennelijk associeert de schrijver een plat voorhoofd met iemand die veel ellende heeft meegemaakt. Iemand die vaak door het lot werd getroffen. Ik begrijp niet waar de schrijver die associatie vandaan haalt.


----------



## Chiapas

Goed! Bedankt, zolang dat het geen tekortkoming van de vertaler is


----------



## petoe

Ja, het doet mij ook denken aan terneergeslagen, verslagen enz.
http://synoniemen.net/index.php?zoekterm=terneergeslagen


----------



## eno2

Chiapas said:


> Hallo,
> wie kan mij uitleggen wat "geslagene" betekent?
> Het is de beschrijving van een man en de zin zegt: "Hij had het platte voorhoofd van een *geslagene*"
> Op het internet vind ik loser(EN), perdent (F), verliezer, sukelaar. Hebben verliezers als kenmerk
> een platte voorhoofd?


Belachelijke zin (metafoor). Geslagene is een ongewoon woord voor iemand die getroffen is door een groot onheil. Niets te maken met plat voorhoofd. Het is wel een stomme woordspeling. Een overstap van de figuurlijke  betekenis naar het gevolg van de letterlijke betekenis van slaan. Behoorlijk stompzinnig sprongetje als je het mij vraagt. Je kan het gebogen hoofd hebben van een geslagene. Dat wel. Dat is de psychologische invloed en niet de letterlijke. OK je kan geslagene ook gebruiken voor iemand die letterlijk geslagen is. Van twee één, maar niet allebei de betekenissen in één zin dooreenhaspelen


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


>


----------

